# iPond..................



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

First post in the fish section but I thought you keepers may want to know about this.

It's stupid and how a "pet store" could advocate the sale of ths is mind numbing.

Thank god these are over in Oz and not here

The iPod speaker that comes with built-in tuna - Technology - smh.com.au


----------



## jenjen (Aug 14, 2007)

omg, that's disgusting. How they can get away with that in this day and age is baffling. Poor little fishies.


----------



## jamie-c (Nov 16, 2007)

who in their right mind would want to keep a fish in such a small space:censor:


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

Thta Really Is Disgusting How About The Creator Stays 4x4ft Room See How He Likes It


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

:censor: No words to express...this must be a sick joke??? :censor:


----------



## JPWS (Jul 29, 2007)

... this is up there with the kittens in milkbottles affair.

At least it couldn't be any further away! I don't understand why people who make these can be as ignorant as to hope everyone will buy them and not feel guilty or be oblivious to the fact that even the idea of it offends most people.


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

It says 15 times smaller than the required size for the siamese fighter.


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

i wouldnt be surprised if this is just a very well ocherestrated joke.. i cant this this being real.. the fish wouldnt last 30 seconds never mind a single track on an ipod..


----------



## jayla (Nov 21, 2007)

"A few people ask, 'is the fish OK?"' Ms Robertson said. The chains were satisfied that fish in iPonds did not suffer.

wow the mind truely boggles how could anyone think that any fish would be happy living in this!


----------



## oxymoron (Jul 16, 2006)

from the looks of it the fish can't even turn around :S 
This is just insane


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

I can't belive tha this is on the market!
I think its fake...IT MUST BE!


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

in this country some pet shops are stopping selling bowls for fish saying they are to small, they cant have seen this:cussing:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Im not a fish keeper, my dad is, but I AM human.

This is BAD.

If it was seamonkeys or something, then yeah fine!

1. NO ROOM

2. NO SPACE TO TURN ROUND

3. Ipods dont stay the same way up, the are constantly flipped around in your pocket etc.

Gawd, this is bad.


----------



## reaper1 (Oct 28, 2007)

everyone calm down its a joke! there is no way this could be real... see the funny side of it. im that confident that its a joke that im laughing at it (though of course i wouldnt if it was real life...which it isnt)


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i know betas are air breathers but that is still a tadge to small! its common practice to keep them in jars.


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

this is horrible

how can this be allowed!?!?! ba$tard$!!!!
:grin1:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

i cant see this being real myself , its gotta be a joke surely???


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

tokay said:


> i cant see this being real myself , its gotta be a joke surely???


mhhm actually now i think about it

it seems real an the story seems good lol i dunno
:grin1:


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

thats just :censor: sick and :censor: stupid


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

JPWS said:


> ... this is up there with the kittens in milkbottles affair.
> 
> At least it couldn't be any further away! I don't understand why people who make these can be as ignorant as to hope everyone will buy them and not feel guilty or be oblivious to the fact that even the idea of it offends most people.


I remember the kittens in milk bottles thing - no one in work would believe me! Didn't it turn out to be a hoax?

So is this real? I don't get it if it is!


----------



## James84 (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm 100% confident this is fake (as were the "bonzai kittens")


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

im pretty sure this i fake, infact almost 100% sure


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that will be fake - the picture definitely looks it. It says that the tank capacity is 650ml when rocks are added - that is over a pint, and the thing in the picture doesn't look like it could hold a pint! It's probably another hoax, like the bansai kittens were.


----------



## Adam_R (Sep 26, 2007)

its obviously fake just probz like footage of fish or something recorded onto it so you can see it like a virtual fish tank or something


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

what was the bonsai kittens?
but im not sure could be fake but if not thts HARSH AS F***!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

selling something isn't wrong...buyiing it is...:whistling2:


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

These are fake?

Note to Santa: Don't bring me an iPond.

Hehe, JK


----------



## AndyDaDude (Oct 30, 2007)

its fake... do a search on google and all u get is forums like this discussing it, nowhere selling it! nuttin on ebay either


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

they were selling summat like this at trafford centre a while back, not a speaker but a tiny sealed unit with a fish in it
Pathetic


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

thats real! f~#king hell thats just cruel
also how do you feed the fish, or dont you?


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

though i agree, this has to be faque


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

just look at that site, its all full of bull sh#t


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

god knows if its real anyway, but im telling all my mates to go on it, and saying its real
:whistling2::mf_dribble:


----------

